# Does someone make a PCIe 2.0 Flexible Riser Card?



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2010)

Dose someone make a PCIe 2.0 Flexible Riser Card? I have seen PCIe 1.1 or PCIe or PCI But I haven't found one yet for 2.0?

The reason I ask is I am considering buying one for an experiment.

I have a slot on my case that is a 8th Slot. But instead of laying flat underneath all the other slots. It stands up next to them. 

Since I was considering using a 3rd card for PhysX (In my setup) I was going to try to get this Flexible extension so that I could use that 8th slot on my case..... instead of putting the Physx card in between my other cards. So there would be less heat. 

Just curious..... I thought it would be a fun experiment to see if it worked.


######Edit#######

Since the slot I am using....is a PCIe x4 slot..... I might be able to get away with a PCIe 1.1 x16 flexible extension right? Considering they are the same speed? Or am I mistaken on that?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter, all PCI-E risers will work with both 2.0 and 1.1.

All the riser card/ribbon does is move the connection from the motherboard to the end of the riser/ribbon.  It is a direct pin to pin extension.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It doesn't matter, all PCI-E risers will work with both 2.0 and 1.1.



That is true.... but doesn't using a Physx card matter on PCIe Badwidth and speed? I thought Nvidia made it so that it could only be done on cretin speeds.

Now I am not an expert on PCIe standards and theory. So if these questions sound very noobish I apologize.

Also if this experiment works.... and I keep it this configuration.... wouldn't I want the fastest speed possible?


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

If you use a PCI-E riser on a PCI-E 2.0 slot, it's still a PCI-E 2.0 slot. The motherboard chipset determines this not the slot itself.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 16, 2010)

bogmali has a few for sale if I remember right.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> bogmali has a few for sale if I remember right.



Thanks!



> If you use a PCI-E riser on a PCI-E 2.0 slot, it's still a PCI-E 2.0 slot. The motherboard chipset determines this not the slot itself.



Thanks I think I knew that..... had a laps of memory.

Case solved


----------

